# Breeding beardie



## hornet2k8 (May 4, 2014)

Hi there is there any advice you can give about breeding beardies ive got a male rocky and 2 females lela (dark coloured) and adrianne (light coloured)


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. Don't do it. They're a dime a dozen and you won't be able to sell them for love nor money. Sorry.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Yes. Don't do it. They're a dime a dozen and you won't be able to sell them for love nor money. Sorry.


Beat me too it, exactly what I was going to say.

Rescue centres are full of them. Pet and reptile shops struggle to shift them. Most that I know refuse to pay for hatchlings because they stay in shops for so long.

Enjoy them as pets.


----------



## hornet2k8 (May 4, 2014)

Fair enough


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

As the guys have said, don't do it. Not only will it take years( I don't even think I'm exaggerating ) it will cost you hundreds ( again not exaggerating ) of pounds to feed and keep all hatchlings until you sell them that is if you do manage to sell them. I'm also sure I read on here that the females retain the sperm and can produce several clutches a season with numerous eggs in each clutch. So you could potentially have 50, 60, 70+ Dragons.


Obviously you could breed them and only keep one or two eggs but even then you would be putting a huge strain on your females and keeping a strain on all the rescues out there.



Gavin.


----------



## hornet2k8 (May 4, 2014)

Wow ok no worries would it be safe to say move the girls in to a seprate viv thats easy enough really and leave my boy in my main tank ?


----------

